# CSV with pure mathematics degree



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm a recent masters pure mathematics graduate from Wits university. I am also a member of the Institute and Faculty of Actuaries (UK) with 8 exam passes. Can I apply for CSV under actuary and risk assessor even though all my degrees are none actuarial. Has anyone had any luck?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

nmushambi said:


> I'm a recent masters pure mathematics graduate from Wits university. I am also a member of the Institute and Faculty of Actuaries (UK) with 8 exam passes. Can I apply for CSV under actuary and risk assessor even though all my degrees are none actuarial. Has anyone had any luck?


The first step would be to find out if you can register with the SAQA-approved board for actuaries in South Africa. If they allow you to register then yes, you can apply through them.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

I registered and hope to apply in early May. Just scared that it might go wrong.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Applied in late May 2019. Was told to expect the outcome after 6 months so probably late November or early December 2019


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

nmushambi said:


> Applied in late May 2019. Was told to expect the outcome after 6 months so probably late November or early December 2019


In which country did you apply? If in RSA, expect to get outcome before end of June. But if it's in Zim, ummmm long wait indeed.


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Zimbabwe. Those 6 months suck


----------



## not_bystander (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey

UCT stats grad here and more or less in the same board exams / critical skills predicament


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

not_bystander said:


> Hey
> 
> UCT stats grad here and more or less in the same board exams / critical skills predicament


Try applying. I used immigration directive no 22 of 2014 as part of my application to apply for actuary and risk assessor critical skills after becoming a member of ASSA. Trying2adult website has even more in depth information with regards to documentation they need when applying for the visa at VFS Zimbabwe. In my case I had forgotten my certified birth certificate, o, a levels and graduation certificate degrees. They need all that and told me to secure the said documents to apply.


----------



## not_bystander (Mar 16, 2019)

thanks for the info. If push comes to shove and they reject, and you have some funds to spare try the actuarial conversion course at uct- 1 year and its more or less early cts and guaranteed csv  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

not_bystander said:


> thanks for the info. If push comes to shove and they reject, and you have some funds to spare try the actuarial conversion course at uct- 1 year and its more or less early cts and guaranteed csv  :fingerscrossed:


I don't think I ever want to study again without getting paid for it. If it fails I will marry my long time girlfriend and bypass South Africa as a whole


----------



## not_bystander (Mar 16, 2019)

Loool that has to be the funniest thing iv read today fr.  better kunoombera vanatezvara than go back to assignnments and student life :amen: ok but goodluck hope it pans out. The facebook group affiliated to this forum has someone who was granted risk assessor on non-actuarial so im sure they are reasonable .


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

*Crop Science Board*

Hi everyone 

Which board can someone who holds an honors degree in Crop-Science register with for critical skills permit?

regards,


----------



## nmushambi (Mar 13, 2017)

not_bystander said:


> Loool that has to be the funniest thing iv read today fr.  better kunoombera vanatezvara than go back to assignnments and student life :amen: ok but goodluck hope it pans out. The facebook group affiliated to this forum has someone who was granted risk assessor on non-actuarial so im sure they are reasonable .


writing those 8 exams and also doing an MSc that traumatised me. Pakapenga. Angifuni kubala ama assignments ever again. I need to be paid I have studied enough


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

nmushambi said:


> I don't think I ever want to study again without getting paid for it. If it fails I will marry my long time girlfriend and bypass South Africa as a whole


:dance: layball:


----------

